# Jochum's Bruckner....EMI or DGG?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Your pick?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Mostly DG, but EMI 9 is outta this world and into the next.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the EMI is better technically but the DG is better spiritually. Just my subjective opinion, of course.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Like Manxfeeder, DG better spiritually. But EMI is still great. I prefer the EMI for number 8. EMI does have better sound. I have both, and need both. These are the best. I have Karajan, Haitink, Inbal, Barenboim DG, Wand Cologne. Barenboim I am afraid, is not as good as the others.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

DG for me now................


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

EMI for me. The only one that I feel is better in the DG cycle is Symphony No. 4.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Mostly DG, but EMI 9 is outta this world and *into the next*.


Nice to think that it'll be the EMI 9 that Anton is playing on his celestial CD player ... and still considering a swathe of revisions !!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Nice to think that it'll be the EMI 9 that Anton is playing on his celestial CD player ... and still considering a swathe of revisions !!


Who knows? He may be content with an eternity of Te Deum at this point.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

Must be great for the Deity though, to have all those 'religious' composers around at his beck and call!
May I allow myself a quick sketch?

*The Archangel* (TA): Mornin' squire! Er ... I do beg your pardon ... Greetings, Lord!
*The Deity* (TD): Hi Archie, how ya doin'?
*TA*: Fine, Lord, just dandy. Er Lord, I've got that Anton outside again. Says he wants to see you 'bout something.
*TD*: Oh, not again! I told him a thousand times already, I ain't lettin' him back on earth to assemble those sketches for the finale of his 9th. Can't the man stop floggin' a dead horse, for the love of my son Christ or what?
*TA*: I know Lord, I know. Anyway, what's your fancy for this morning's marathon of musical marvels? A bit of Monteverdi? Palestrina? He's keen to croon you his latest Cantus Firmus!
*TD*: Nah, none of them. I'm feeling a bit 'Protestant' this morning, if you catch my drift. Send me that Bach fellow, would you?
*TA*:Er, which one, Lord?
*TD*: Ah yes, I forgot, there are about 16 of 'em! Er, let's go for good ol' JS, shall we?
*TA*: An excellent choice, Lord.

*Fin*.


----------

